# Problems with Cicada Killer Wasp



## McDaid36 (Jul 15, 2011)

I have bees too, but that's not the issue here. I was hoping for some advice as to how to deal with these cicada killer wasps. They have really gotten out of hand - the first year there were only a handful, now 3 years later there are at least 50 flying around out there. They are mostly right next to our driveway, but today I saw one burrowing into the ground right next to the veggie garden. These gals are about 2 1/2 inches long, a HUGE wasp. When they buzz right next to you, it's pretty scary! They burrow holes into the ground, find a cicada, kill it, drag it into the hole and then lay eggs in it. 

I've tried pouring boiling water in the holes at dusk, but it doesn't seem to do anything. I'm thinking they don't actually sleep in there, only lay there eggs in it. They have never stung one of us, but when we get close to their ground holes they get agitated and slightly aggressive. My kids won't ride their bikes anymore because they're scared of them, and now seeing them near my garden has scared me. Any ideas?


----------



## Forlane (Jul 17, 2010)

Tennis or Badminton Racket apparently the males do not have a stinger. Females usually spend their time finding and killing Cicada to lay eggs into after dragging it back to the hole.

Interestingly they only lay one egg per cicada and usually 1-4 cicada's per hole. 

With those numbers it would seem that eradicating them wouldn't take much even at 1 per day.


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

Please leave them be! They do no harm and help us... They may buzz you, but have the kids turn it into a game... :goodjob: Tell the kids what a wonderful job they do and how fascinating they are...


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

chat room and begins by making statements and claims they know nothing about; or better yet, 
ask questions about how to proceed against an imagined foe, when again, just how hard is it 
to google the information yourself first???

I'm with Gailann on this one; leave them be, as they are not 'generally' harmful to humans; 
just scary to those would rather kill something because they are afraid of the unknown. 
The males are the 'agressive' ones, but have no stingers....just looking for a mate!!!
These wasps also do not directly 'kill' their prey; only sting and paralyze it for when their young hatch out 
and have a warm lunch to munch on. They are fascinating insects. For those who are *NOT *afraid 
to learn something about them, try reading the following:

*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eastern_cicada_killer*


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

They are wonderful critters. I had a nest of them at my last place and was delighted to watch them at work. And as others have mentioned, they don't sting, even if you catch one in your hand. Teach your children to love and enjoy nature, not fear it.


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

copperkid3: possible trollage... have a good weekend!


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Gailann Schrader said:


> copperkid3: possible trollage... have a good weekend!


***************************
placed on the beekeeping forum instead of GT or Homesteading Families......

Misguided people (and trolls) have a tendancy to think that anything that buzzs ......will 
probably sting them to death and is no doubt a HONEYBEE.

:run:ound::hysterical: 


Gotta luv that movie: The Swarm......same type of mentality.

*http://horrorfanzine.com/the-swarm-1978/*

Hey.....right back at you on that weekend thing and thanks.


----------



## McDaid36 (Jul 15, 2011)

copperkid3 said:


> chat room and begins by making statements and claims they know nothing about; or better yet,
> ask questions about how to proceed against an imagined foe, when again, just how hard is it
> to google the information yourself first???
> 
> ...





copperkid3 said:


> ***************************
> placed on the beekeeping forum instead of GT or Homesteading Families......
> 
> Misguided people (and trolls) have a tendancy to think that anything that buzzs ......will
> probably sting them to death and is no doubt a HONEYBEE.


I'm sorry but I need to defend myself regarding the above statements. I have looked up the information, that's how I knew what these creatures were called. I have read that they are harmless, which is why I haven't responded to all of those wonderful people who said to leave them alone, I am not trying to start fights about killing or not killing these creatures. But having 4 children who are afraid to go outside to play or even to get into the car because they get bombarded by these huge bugs is scary for them, no matter how much I try to convince them that they won't sting. I was not looking for information on the actual wasp, just if anyone else had had the same problem and how they dealt with it. Experience is not something I can google, which is why I decided to ask on a forum. 

I'm sorry if this topic was put in the wrong place. I wasn't quite sure where to put it. Please feel free to move it if there is a better place for it. As I mentioned in my original post, we do also keep 2 hives of bees, I know the difference between honeybees, paper wasps, yellow jackets, etc. My children also know the difference. We are not saying that this wasp flying around is a honey bee.

I'm new to this forum - and was so excited to find it! - but I am saddened that on one of my first posts people are already attacking me.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I too feel these forums are for asking questions despite being able to google a lot of information. I fact I think at least 95 persent of the post made on just this bee forum is a question despite the hundreds of books and web pages having information about honey bees, along with beekeeping club all over the country. 
If they are not for questions being asked this and all the other forums are not needed. For social chit chat there are all the face book and twitter pages and even some stand alone chat rooms. 
So ask your questions Don't worry about the ones who seem to only come here with negtive statements and doing personal attacks.
There are some real nice people who come and post here nearly every day.
Your problem I know nothing about how to cure it so I didn'tpost when I read uit yesterday. I do know that a lot of fear is taught to children some way by adults.

 Al


----------



## McDaid36 (Jul 15, 2011)

Thank you for your kind words Al! 

Yes, a lot of fear in children can be placed there by adults, but also once the fear is there, it's hard to convince them otherwise! I'm just already thinking ahead to next year, the way these things are multiplying each year, we'll have well over 150 flying around. I don't mind them, but I wish they would go further into the woods so my kids will go outside!


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

I would get all "Mama Bear" on something that scared my kids too. No parent wants there kids to be afraid of anything. Now this is just an idea, but maybe you could catch on in a jar, (to be released later) and let the kids have a real good look at it. When its not buzzing them in the face it won't be as scary. Sometimes getting a real good look at something makes it more fascinating then scary. I don't know how old your kids are but if they are riding bikes then they might be old enough to draw a picture of what they are looking at in the jar and maybe even, with your help look up the life cycle of the wasp and draw pictures of their life cycle as well. Kids love to learn, and knowledge can take away fear. Try this website as well, there is info on how to stop them from coming back next year. www.cyberbee.net/column/stinging/cicadakiller.shtml this one too http://aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/galveston/beneficials/beneficial-03_cicada_killer_wasp.htm . Good Luck!:thumb:


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

I'm putting on my moderator hat in making this post as I have received a complaint about this thread (not from any of the parties that have posted).

While the name of the forum is "Beekeeping" we have had posts in the pasts asking questions about wasps and other things that don't quite match the forum title. If you disagree with the person it is sufficient to suggest alternatives without asserting that the post is a troll.

After reviewing the posts in the thread I don't see any reason to do anything at this point other than to ask that when you are posting please be civil and keep it low key. 

Bee happy.

Mike


----------



## McDaid36 (Jul 15, 2011)

Thank you Maverick for the links, the part giving ideas how to control them were helpful! 

Mike, yes, that is the reason why I placed the thread here - going through older posts I saw something about someone trying to get rid of ground bees and they were looking for suggestions. I figured this might is along the same lines.

I'm sorry if I've caused any trouble, it wasn't my intention. Thank you all for the information and suggestions!


----------

